# Is the new allroad coming to USA?



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

Has there been a decision if and when the new allroad is going to be available in the United States? Can you point me to a reliable source or press release from Audi?
Merry Christmas all!
Chris L.


_Modified by BeechSierra at 5:35 PM 12-21-2005_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Is the new allroad coming to USA? (BeechSierra)*

i dont think we know forsure yet... however come march (geneva auto show) when the official allroad will be released, we should get a batter idea.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Is the new allroad coming to USA? (bhb399mm)*

It is rumored 2008.
There were some concept pictures. I think that if it doesn't come back is due to low sales.
We were #7 in the country for Allroad sales - we are excited about it coming back.
Jeff Simons


----------



## cctdi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Is the new allroad coming to USA? (bhb399mm)*

The latest issue of Motor Trend says on page 21 that Audi is launching over the next 12 months, including S8, Q7, RS4 Avant, S6, Allroad,…… So the question is not its coming back, but if it is coming back with the option of the V8 TDI. It is clear now, the M
B Blue Tec V6 diesel with displacement of 2987 ccs, and out put of 224 hp supported by 376 ft is to be installed in E320 CDI, ML320 CDI, R and GL classes. I owned the 4.2 Allroad for over a year, I just couldn’t stand to go the gas station every a few days. The E320 diesel I got five month ago had convinced me; the solution for the fewer trips to fuel up is to have a diesel in that AR.


----------



## uberfun (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Is the new allroad coming to USA? (BeechSierra)*

Once I saw the pix of the next gen Allroad Concept, I was sold!








Audi is crazy







if they don't bring this beauty to the States ***ASAP***. 
Here in L.A. the current Allroad is everywhere, which only makes me want the new one all the more.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Is the new allroad coming to USA? (BeechSierra)*

where in LA are you







i see very few AR's in LA


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Is the new allroad coming to USA? (bhb399mm)*

i read some where that the Allroad won some award for "Best vehicle to be stuck in LA traffic" or something along those lines.
I think I can scan it and post it if I find it.
Audi always comes out with awards like - best wagon under $55000, etc.
Jeff Simons


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Is the new allroad coming to USA? (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_where in LA are you







i see very few AR's in LA

I don't know where he is, but I'm in Manhattan Beach and I see lots of them around.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Q5 and Q3 confirmed for US launch by the end of CY 2007.


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

What's a Q5 and/or Q3?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (BeechSierra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeechSierra* »_What's a Q5 and/or Q3?

smaller audi SUV concepts 
Q3 (Steppenwolf):








Q5:


----------



## TEAMROPER59 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Is the new allroad coming to USA? (uberfun)*

I AGREE WE SEE ALOT OF ALLROADS IN OUR SERVICE DEPT.
WE ARE LOCATED JUST NORTH OF SAN FRANCISCO. I HAVE 
CURRENT SERVICE CUSTOMERS THAT ARE NOT HAPPY HEARING THE 
NEW ALLROAD IS NOT GOING TO BE SHIPPED INTO US, I HAVE 
HEARD THIS FROM OUR SERVICE AUDI REP. I THINK AUDI NEEDS TO LOOK AT GENERAL MOTORS. AS THEY HAVE LAID OFF A LOT OF
EMPLOYEE'S DUE TO THE BUILT THERE BUSINESS AROUND THE SPORT
UTILITY (SUV). I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOUR CUSTOMERS, MINE 
REALLY DON'T WANT TO BUY AN (SUV) I HOPE ADUI WILL CHANGE THERE MINDS. BRING BACK THE ALLROAD.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Is the new allroad coming to USA? (TEAMROPER59)*

please dont post all in caps in the future. welcome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (BeechSierra)*

When Q3 makes it here, there won't be any competition. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

IF, thats a big IF, we get a new all road it wont be for a while. The Q7 is comming.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

the Q7 is here.. i've seen several on the roads already


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

From what I have read, the Q7, Q4,and/or Q3 have nothing to do with the decision to bring the '07 allroad to the States. Seems the sales volume is not there to justify the expenses associated with importing the vehicle. I have not seen any response to the original posting here about this issue that cites an official or verifiable answer to the question. 
On another forum, sources have indicated that Audi is not planning to import the new allroad, but a movment is afoot to try to change that. My conclusion is that Audi will not import the next generation allroad, at least not in 2007 as an '07. Perhaps in '07 as an '08 but that is pure speculation.
Adios...


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_

Q3 (Steppenwolf):










that thing looks like big foot TT


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_When Q3 makes it here, there won't be any competition. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That steppinwolf concept has been around FOREVER! i dont think they will ever release it... im estimating 5 years since i saw it on audiworld (sorry for using the a-word)


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (IamGoofy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IamGoofy* »_
that thing looks like big foot TT









yeah it does


----------

